# Ledgie Is A Daddy !!!



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello All,

I don't post here very often, but I lurk a lot, and have found a font of wonderful and useful information. Remember Lil Ledgie? Then he grew up and became Ledgie. Then to my total dismay and absolute joy, Lollipop entered Ledgie's life and became his mate. She is almost exactly the same age as Ledgie. They had eggs twice before and none were fertile. But, the third time was the charm. Terry W encouraged, (insisted), me to post these pics for you.....







































I hope you like them

Soft Feathers, Sharon, TP, Ledgie, Lollipop, BJ and the Hatchling


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sharon, 

Thank you for posting your darling photos of Ledgie, Lollipop and youngster! What a wonderful surprise for you and I'm sure Ledige and Lollipop are quite proud of their baby as well

Thanks for stopping by and showing us these precious photos


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Sharon. Many thanks for sharing the beautiful and very touching pictures of parents and baby.I am glad that Terry W."insisted" that you post them. I shared them with my wife and grandsons tonight. It was a great way to end a long day.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, they are such cute, proud parents.
The baby is adorable. Thank you for posting the pics.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What beautiful pictures!

Congratulations to Ledgie & Lollipop and baby, and also to proud mom !

Now the fun begins in naming the baby. 


Treesa (Skye's mom)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh my goodness, those photos are so wonderful. Thank you for sharing them.

If only the general public could see more evidence of the tenderness pigeons display to their young I am certain that it would change their perception.

Cynthia


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

You certainly have captured the moment with your pictures, great job 
These pics make me very excited as I wait for my first little hatchling.
I think we are all very lucky to experience what 'the general public' seem to talk for granted, looking after these very precious little creatures.

How they enrich our lives, thanks for sharing
Alaska


----------



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH FOR YOUR HEARTWARMING COMMENTS. I THOUGHT I MIGHT POST ONE MORE PIC....IT IS A MUCH BETTER ONE OF LEDGIE WITH HIS LITTLE ONE....I SORTA MISSED IT IN THE HURRY TO GET THE OTHERS POSTED. JUST SO YA'LL KNOW, THE BABE IS NOT QUITE 18 HOURS OLD IN THESE PHOTOS.









SOFT FEATHERS, SHARON, TP, LEDGIE, LOLLIPOP, BJ AND THE HATCHLING


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sharon, your pictures are so beautiful. The 4th one is worthy of framing. How lucky you are.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Those adorable pictures would have made great entries in our photo contest. My favorite is the daddy looking over his baby, from the first submission. Don't we have the greatest looking pigeons here at P.T.?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Photo contest .. great idea Vdog! You really should enter one of your beautiful photos, Sharon. Thanks for letting me "insist" <LOL>!

Let me just add that Sharon is such a wonderful, caring, concerned, and responsible bird (and other creatures too) Mom. We first "met" on the Starling Talk board, and it has been wonderful to read about Sharon's adventures and enjoy her wonderful pictures. 

On the eve of the hatching, I had the great pleasure of talking to Sharon on the phone .. being the great Mom that she is, she was calling to make sure that she had any and all supplies and equipment that might remotely be necessary in case of any type of problem with the arrival of Ledgie and Lolli's baby and their subsequent care of the little one. Thank goodness the hatching went well and tis obvious that the parents are devoted and doing a great job.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes, great idea Victor!

Sharon, if you would like to enter one of your photos into our picture contest, let me know and which one and I'll copy it into the photo thread for round 4 of the contest


----------



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Lookin' Up At Dad*

Here's an update pic on the new little one....3 days old already! I'm so glad to have a group like this one to share these photos with....and I totally agree that if more people could see how loving and caring these beautiful creatures are, the world would be a happier place!

Warning!! If you are soft hearted, get out the tissues!










Soft Feathers, Sharon, TP, Ledgie, Lollipop, BJ and the Hatchling

P.S. Mama Lollipop was given to me by a friend who raises show and racing pigeons...she is a roller. Ledgie, of course, is a rescued feral.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

The little one is not as little 
Great to see your pidgie is doing well, I love the latest pic how they are looking at each other, what a great shot!
It's day fourteen for my own first little egg, can't wait to show you my first little golden fluff ball 
Feel free to use my PigeonPix site if you want to have an online collection of your little one growing up.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Suggestion*

DO enter your latest picture of dad looking at baby in the 4th Poll contest! Such a cutie!


----------



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

There are so many pics to choose from.....I've tried to photograph Baby Spunky almost every day, just to have a memory record of him growing, growing, grown!! Ledgie and Lollipop are leaving him for a little while at a time now, so....I get to clean the nest, and snuggle - cuddle- smooch all over his sweet little/big body!










6 DAYS OLD ALREADY










SEE MY NEW PINFEATHERS!? 9 DAYS OLD










LOOK!! I GOT LEGS!! 13 DAYS OLD

I'll save the next batch for another post.....hope you like them.

Soft Feathers, Sharon, TP, Ledgie, Lollipop, Spunky and BJ


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Sharon. Your baby is so beautiful. I know you love it so much. And, by the way, congratulations on your win. The picture you submitted was wonderful.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I love the latest pics of Baby Spunky 
Spunky is growing up beautiful and strong
Thankyou for sharing with us

Alaska


----------

